# New TiVo App - Need Downloaded Shows Sorted and Grouped



## WithoutATrace (Jun 10, 2014)

When I am using the new TiVo App on my iPad and iPhone, I have noticed that the downloads list is no longer by date order. Instead, it just has the last show downloaded at the bottom of the list. Also, when I have two episodes of the same show downloaded, they are not grouped together, but listed separately instead. Can you please create a fix for this so that they are either automatically sorted/grouped, or give us options to sort? Thanks very much!


----------



## cpettis (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree, the old app did this, why doesn't the new app include a feature that the old app had?


----------

